# HELP: Can't remember name of book



## Tinkerbell (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

I'm desperate to get the name of a book I read a few years back, must make that list of books read . The storyline goes something like this " A girl in the present day world who suffers with tinnitus is transported either back in time or to another dimension or world" does this ring any bells with anyone.

Cheers
Tinkerbell


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jun 8, 2005)

far to many actualy. any more specific?


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jun 8, 2005)

Sounds very familiar.  JV Jones The Barbed Coil???  Nah maybe something by L.E. Modesitt Jr???

More clues.


----------



## Tinkerbell (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi Princess Ivy,

Found the name of the book it's "The Barbed Coil" by J.V. Jones, whew, wouldn't have been able to sleep tonight 

Cheers
Tinkerbell


----------



## Tinkerbell (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi Lacedaemonian,

We both must have thought of that at the same time, make a wish 

Thanks
Tinkerbell


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jun 8, 2005)

We are obviously Thought Buddies.  We are on the opposite of the world from one another and still the connection is there...


----------



## Tinkerbell (Jun 8, 2005)

The magic of books, it's universal

Tinks


----------

